# I don't have time to be a rescue league BUT I CAN'T HELP MYSELF



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I want the record to show that I did not plan or wish for finding an adolescent sweetie, skinny and covered in fleas and dirt. And yet, Richard made the mistake of talking to this little delinquent as she meowed at us from the edge of the forest, and she came straight for us. Now it's two hours late,r I have so much work to do, but somehow she's bathed and I'm walking out the door to go pick up frontline plus.

ASPCA should be here tomorrow to pick her up. Until then she's got a warm bed, clean fur, food and water and a temporary litter box, and is purring very contentedly despite being taken from her forest. <3

Ps. the dogs are seriously disturbed by the smell of a creature they can't see.

pps. Frontline has been applied, I can hear the fleas' screams of abject terror from here. She's soo content in the crate she borrowed from one of the dogs, she's purring and kneading her little claws into the towels we have lining it, and only meows when someone looks at her. She ate food, she drank water, I'm so close to falling in love with her but we just can't keep her.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Can't get photobucket to load, so here we go anyway. She has huge eyes, and she's just so friendly.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh I love cats! So sweet of you to help her! My apartment doesn't allow cats or dogs sadly, but it's probably good or else I'd go out and try to rescue them all! I miss my furry nieces, my siblings each have a cat and they're shelter cats. Adopt don't shop


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

A mean part of me wishes my father-in-law hadn't talked to her, but at the same time she's just so lovely, especially now that she's clean. 

Caught her napping for a while, then moved her into the bathroom with her temporary litter box and some water. That's where she got the horrible bath experience, so she growled at me the whole time >:{ But I think now that I"m not in there she's probably happy enough!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Keeeeeppppp heeerrrrr! <3


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Keeeeeppppp heeerrrrr! <3


If I didn't have 5 fish, two dogs, and another cat in a 1 bedroom apartment with 3 adults (with one sleeping on the livingroom floor), we totally would


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awww. I miss having cats and kittens around. We had to move and can't really have cats or at least I think we can't. The owner of the apartments has a sister who lives on 2nd floor and has I dunno how many cats but I say she has them cause her brother? owns the apartment.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Kittens are so cute. We were JUST looking at some yesterday at petco's rescue section but showed self control. then the next day this little cutes shows up No, universe, there is not enough room.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

But... There is! You can make rooommmm!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> But... There is! You can make rooommmm!


OMG, STAHP! LOL I can't even


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Can you guys see this?


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/AstrumMortis/videos/1099298343489645/ sigh


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

nopecan't get it to work


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You're on a forum of enablers. There is no stopping.


You know you want to. Keep her!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hahaha good luck she was likely abandoned by the way she's acting let's hope a good family gets her


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks, @MysticSky22301 . Dropped her off today. The guy working there didn't let me say a final goodbye, just took her in the back while I was doing paperwork. *sniffle* Totally cried, but she's young and she loves everybody, so she should find a home soon.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Bad astrummortis, bad! You know you should've kept her! No! Bad!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

We can't afford the vet bills or extra food or anything. We really couldn't, we've reached the brink of just being irresponsible. But I feel horrible.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I know, I totally understand. With two cats, it's bad enough. I cant imagine having two on top of two dogs and three people!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

haha, we're managing only because we're used to it. if this were a new situation I'd probably GO NUTS!


----------

